# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Πρόβλημα με σίδερο juro pro 830

## manoyst1

Όταν το βάζω να ζεσταθεί βγάζει ατμο από την τάπα εισόδου νερού. Μήπως Θέλει καθάρισμα το μπόιλερ;

----------


## JOUN

Γεια σου και εσενα Στεφανε..(Αν επιασες το υπονοουμενο..)
Μαλλον εχει φαγωθει το λαστιχακι που εχει επανω στο πωμα.Αν δεις τα πασα του τερμα επανω φαινεται ενα λαστιχακι.Απο εκει πρεπει να εχει διαρροη.

----------


## manoyst1

Γεια σου, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση στο πρόβλημα μου,θα αλλάξω το λαστιχάκι, ελπίζω να είναι εντάξει :Biggrin: .

----------


## studio52

καλησπερα .  κατα  90%  θελει αλλαγη ο πιεσοστατης  ο οποιος εχει ξερυθμιστει με αποτελεσμα να ανεβαινει η πιεση και να εκτονωνεται απο την ταπα ο ατμος.  για μενα η φλατζα της ταπας αν εχει αλοιωθει ειναι το τελευταιο που πρεπει να ψαχτεις. αυτη ειναι η δουλεια μου ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΟΙΚΙΑΚΩΝ  ΜΙΚΡΟΣΥΣΚΕΥΩΝ.  καλο ειναι να την πας σε ενα εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις για να την φτιαξουν.  σε τετοια πρεσοσιδερα υπαρχουν  τρια ασφαλιστικα προστασιας.  προτζεκτορας, θερμοστατης ασφαλειας, ταπα. πιστευω να σε κατατοπεισα

----------


## lakafitis

Το πιθανότερο είναι να εχουν καει οι θερμοστάτες που είναι πάνω στο boiler και ο πρώτος και ο θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας, γιαυτο και η πιεση εκτονωνεται αναγκαστικα απο την ταπα.

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει δεν εχω ασχοληθει ιδιαιτερα και δεν εχω λογους να αμφισβητησω την διαγνωση των φιλων παραπανω.
Μια διαπιστωση ομως:  Ο θερμοστατης ασφαλειας εξ ορισμου δεν δουλευει ΜΟΝΟ μια φορα; Οταν η θερμοκρασια (απο αστοχια του θερμοστατη λειτουργιας η απο αλλο λογο) ανεβει σε επικινδυνο σημειο, ο ασφαλειας ανοιγει για να αποφευχθει εκρηξη και μετα χρειαζεται αλλαγη;
Πως ειναι δυνατον να φταιει ο ασφαλειας για τη  διαρροη ατμου απο το πωμα;

----------


## lakafitis

οχι φίλε ο θερμοστάτης ασφαλειας είναι ο ίδιος με τον κανονικο θερμοστάτη απλα κλείνει σε μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία απο τον πρώτο, ο κάθε θερμοστατης πάνω γραφει και μια θερμοκρασία, απλα στην συνδεσμολογια αυτος που ειναι για μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια μπαινει δευτερος και κλείνει σε περιπτωση που δεν δουλεψει ο πρώτος. Απλά υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις να εχει χαλάσει για αρκετο καιρο ο πρώτος θερμοστάτης , και στην ουσία να δουλευει συνέχεια ο ασφαλείας , μέχρι καποια στιγμη , και λογω της πολυ υψηλης θερμοκρασίας να χαλασει και αυτος και καποια στιγμη και να βγάζει τον ατμο απο την ταπα.

----------


## manoyst1

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας,θα θελα να ρωτήσω που βρίσκετε ο πιεσοστάτης; Μπορώ να τον αλλάξω μόνος μου η είναι δύσκολο;

----------


## sv4lqcnik

Μην ψαχνεις πιεσοστατη ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗ ψαχνεις
αν κολησες και δεν θυμασε τι ειναι θερμοστατης στειλε πμ να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει με το euro pro αντε ρε λαρισα στειλε πμ μην στερεις το σιδερο απ την κυρα θα εχεις συνεπειες

----------


## JOUN

> οχι φίλε ο θερμοστάτης ασφαλειας είναι ο ίδιος με τον κανονικο θερμοστάτη απλα κλείνει σε μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία απο τον πρώτο, ο κάθε θερμοστατης πάνω γραφει και μια θερμοκρασία, απλα στην συνδεσμολογια αυτος που ειναι για μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια μπαινει δευτερος και κλείνει σε περιπτωση που δεν δουλεψει ο πρώτος. Απλά υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις να εχει χαλάσει για αρκετο καιρο ο πρώτος θερμοστάτης , και στην ουσία να δουλευει συνέχεια ο ασφαλείας , μέχρι καποια στιγμη , και λογω της πολυ υψηλης θερμοκρασίας να χαλασει και αυτος και καποια στιγμη και να βγάζει τον ατμο απο την ταπα.


Aν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα συμφωνω..Μονο μια παρατηρηση εχω για να ειμαστε και τυπικοι: Οι θερμοστατες για τους οποιους μιλαμε "ανοιγουν"(και οχι "κλεινουν")  οταν πιασουν μια θερμοκρασια ειναι δηλ NC..

----------


## manoyst1

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια αύριο θα το ανοίξω το σίδερο.Το κακό είναι οτι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα μόνο με την κυρά(το σίδερο ειναι δώρο γόμου απο την ΠΕΘΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια αύριο θα το ανοίξω το σίδερο.Το κακό είναι οτι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα μόνο με την κυρά(το σίδερο ειναι δώρο γόμου απο την ΠΕΘΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ)


  Καμένε Αθανασόπουλε τι σούμελε να πάθεις από…………..

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια αύριο θα το ανοίξω το σίδερο.Το κακό είναι οτι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα μόνο με την κυρά(το σίδερο ειναι δώρο γόμου απο την ΠΕΘΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ)


γιαυτο σου λεω πεθεροπληκτε στειλε πμ μην σκοτουριαζεις αλλο

----------


## navar

> (το σίδερο ειναι δώρο γόμου απο την ΠΕΘΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ)


και επιμένεις να θέλεις να το επισκευάσεις ?
έλα παραδέξου το , ψάχνεις τρόπο να το κάνεις να σκάσει στα χέρια της !
πού είναι το TSAKALI να βοηθήσει ? είναι μέτρ στο είδος !

----------


## studio52

να σου θεσω ενα ερωτημα νικο?  εισαι τεχνικος ηλεκτρικων μικροσυσκευων?  στο θετω ετσι γιατι εχω 16 χρονια σαν τεχνικος μικροσυσκευων οποτε μετα απο χιλιαδες πρεσοσυστηματα που εχω φτιαξει για να επιμενω οτι πρωτα πρεπει να κοιταξει τον πιεσοστατη κατι ξερω

----------


## lakafitis

> να σου θεσω ενα ερωτημα νικο?  εισαι τεχνικος ηλεκτρικων μικροσυσκευων?  στο θετω ετσι γιατι εχω 16 χρονια σαν τεχνικος μικροσυσκευων οποτε μετα απο χιλιαδες πρεσοσυστηματα που εχω φτιαξει για να επιμενω οτι πρωτα πρεπει να κοιταξει τον πιεσοστατη κατι ξερω


Τι σχέση έχει φίλε Παναγιωτη ο πρεσσοστάτης , με το πρόβλημα που αναφερει το παιδι. Αφου σου λέει οτι βγαίνει  ατμός απο την τάπα  που βάζει το νερο ,οχι απο το σίδερο.

----------


## mystaki g

> Τι σχέση έχει φίλε Παναγιωτη ο πρεσσοστάτης , με το πρόβλημα που αναφερει το παιδι. Αφου σου λέει οτι βγαίνει ατμός απο την τάπα που βάζει το νερο ,οχι απο το σίδερο.


κι ομως εχει

----------


## studio52

ο πιεσοστατης ρυθμιζει το ποτε ο λεβητας θα εχει την σωστη ποσοτητα σε ατμο , παραπανω ποσοτητα ατμου μεσα στον λεβητα σημαινει (για να μην κανει με την λαικη εννοια μπαμ και δεν μεινει πολυελαιος )  οτι θα λειτουργησουν τα ασφαλιστικα .  απο ποιο ασφαλιστικο θα βρει την ποιο γρηγορη εκτονωση ? απο την ταπα ασφαλως.  μην επιμενεις σε κατι το ποιο ειναι λαθος. δεν τα εχω βγαλει απο το μυαλο μου ,  οι εταιρειες που φτιαχνουν τετοια πρεσοσυστηματα το λενε.  ενα πολυ μικρο ποσοστο 10% οπως αναγραφω πιο πριν στο forum να φταει  η ταπα η το λαστιχακι της ταπας

----------


## studio52

σου απαντησα πριν και απο οτι βλεπω μαλλον δεν ελαβες την απαντηση. καποιο προβλημα θα υπαρχει στο site. ο πιεσοστατης ρυθμιζει την ποσοτητα του ατμου στο λεβητα, αν η ποσοτητα υπερβει το κανονικο σημαινει οτι ο πιεσοστατης  εχει προβλημα και δεν κοβει την λειτουργεια του λεβητα με αποτελεσμα ο ατμος να βρει πιο γρηγορη εξοδο για εκτονωσει το ασφαλιστικο που λεγεται ταπα. η ταπα δεν παιζει τον ρολο μονο οταν γεμιζουμε το λεβητα με νερο τον ασφαλιζουμε βιδωνοντας την για να μην χυθει το νερο εξω αλλα ειναι και ενα απο τα ασφαλιστικα κομματια ενος πρεσοσυστηματος

----------


## lakafitis

Οκ δεν επιμενω, μάλλον κανω λαθος εγω, εχω καμποσα χρονια να επισκευασω τετοιο σιδερο , και μάλλον κατι μου διαφευγει. :Rolleyes:

----------


## manoyst1

Έχω ανοίξει το σίδερο, βλέπω 2 ρυθμιστικά,ποιο είναι ο πιεσοστάτης;Πως το δοκιμάζω;Να βάλω μπρος το σίδερο με νερό και να δω αμα κλείνει η επαφή;

----------


## manoyst1

Δοκίμασα τον πιεσοστατη έχει μια επαφή NC η οποία δεν ανοίγει ποτέ.

----------


## manoyst1

Άλλαξα τον πιεσοστατη και το σίδερο δούλεψε κανονικά. :Lol:  :Biggrin: Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους για την βοήθεια που μου πρόσφεραν :Biggrin: . :Rolleyes:

----------

